# CAN OVARIAN CYSTS AFFECT IMPLANTATION?



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All,

I had my ET on Wednesday 10th September and i've been a bit worried about a large cyst which was on my left ovary.  The clinic did not inform me if they had drained the cyst during EC on 8th September, and when i asked them the nurse said she did not have my notes.

I'm a bit concerned that if they did not drain the cyst,  could it affect my 2 embryos implanting?  My previous IVF cycle resulted in a chemical pregnancy and i'm just wondering if this happened because of cysts i had the last time.

Can anyone offer any advice?

Thanks a lot

Nicky


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot for replying Elena.  At least thats 1 thing that has put my mind at rest,  i'm worrying about absoultely everything at the minute
x


----------

